# Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch /San Antonio resort map?



## dixie (Feb 2, 2012)

Does anyone have a Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch resort map?? would appreciate information about traveling there with small children too.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## tahoeJoe (Feb 2, 2012)

*Yes, here is is.*

Yes, a somewhat old map of the resort is posted here. 

http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/WildOakLayout.html

Some new buildings (i.e. some of the shaded ones) have been added


----------



## squeeze (Mar 2, 2012)

I am thinking this resort listed a spa. Can someone who has stayed at this resort list the things to do on the resort?

Not, necessarily talking about the River Walk and the things of site.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Mar 2, 2012)

squeeze said:


> I am thinking this resort listed a spa. Can someone who has stayed at this resort list the things to do on the resort?
> 
> Not, necessarily talking about the River Walk and the things of site.



Golf, swimming, lazy river, water slides are all on-site. Wild Oak Ranch has access to the Hyatt resort down the road, including the spa (very nice) and the restaurants. 

Sea World and Six Flags Fiesta are close by.


----------

